# in .txt datei farbig schreiben/speichern



## biker126 (12. Okt 2004)

hallöchen

gibt es eine möglichkeit daten in nem txt-file auch farbig abzuspeichern? mit guten text-editor kann man ja farben haben bei txt-files (das standart win-notepad kanns ja nicht). werden diese farben "irgendwie" in der datei gespeichert oder nur im programm?
ich weiss is ne komische frage...

mein ziel wär folgendes (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist)

ich lade n txt, bearbeite das n bisl (dh. gebe gewissen strings zb. irgendwelche farben) und speichere das txt dann wieder farbig ab. und wenn man n txt-editor hat der farben erkennt sieht man die strings dann in den entsprechenden farben... .

vl kennt sich ja jmd damit aus!


----------



## Sky (12. Okt 2004)

Also, soweit ich das weiss, geht das gar nicht. Die Farben, die ich aus text-editoren kenne, sind durch den editor selbst erstellt (z.B. Syntax-Highlighting).

Um deine Anforderung erfüllen zu können müsstest Du dir evtl. ein anderes Format aussuchen, um die Daten abzuspeichern (z.B. rtf oder html)

Grüsse, Sky


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Okt 2004)

> ich lade n txt, bearbeite das n bisl (dh. gebe gewissen strings zb. irgendwelche farben) und speichere das txt dann wieder farbig ab. und wenn man n txt-editor hat der farben erkennt sieht man die strings dann in den entsprechenden farben.


So eine Wundermaschine gibts leider noch nicht 

Das ist irgendwie eine komische Idee: entweder es ist eine txt Datei (die per Definitionem eine Folge Zeichen enthält) oder es ist ein anderes Dateiformat (z.B. html), das zusätzliches Markup mitbringt. 

Im zweiten Fall wird im Notepad immer "alles" angezeigt, du kannst ja das Markup nicht "verstecken"??


----------



## bygones (12. Okt 2004)

wie schon die anderen gesagt haben - das geht nicht !! 
du kannst höchstens im Text eine Formatierung einführen die dann beim Anzeigen farbig oder sonstwas macht... 


achja und dass nennt sich dann z.b. HTML


----------



## biker126 (12. Okt 2004)

hmm, dann könnt ich ja alternativ ein txt laden und das dann als html abspeichern... da müsste ich dann einfach die html-tags richtig ins txt file schreiben oder?

oder gibts dazu schon irgendwelche java-packages die mir dabei helfen... (so wie zb. den "FileDialog", hab so einen sogar noch selber geschrieben weil ich ned wusste das es sowas schon gibt ^^)


----------



## mr1st (12. Okt 2004)

RTF (*R*ich *T*ext *F*ormat) gäbe es auch noch. Das kann Farben, Schriftarten usw usw., also alles das, was man für einen "normalen" Text benötigt. Ist zwar von Microsoft, aber trotzdem ist der genaue Aufbau öffentlich zugänglich. Eine Spezifikation findest Du zB hier.

MfG


----------

